# mitre saw stuff



## crosssums (Mar 12, 2010)

What can be used for vibration abatement when securing a miter saw to a workstation?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Big rubber washers between the saw and the table.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Vibration ?*

If the saw is vibrating severely, I'd look for missing or damaged teeth, a bent blade, or some other drive train issue. Somethings wrong if it's walkin' around the table. Computer mouse pads cut into squares and stacked will help to dampen some vibration. My miters saws are bolted to the workstation to keep them aligned with the extended fence for accuracy. What brand of saw and model? Have you tried a different blade yet? :blink: bill


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

crosssums said:


> What can be used for vibration abatement when securing a miter saw to a workstation?


first off find out why it is vibrating ? take the blade off and turn on If it is not vibrating Which it probly won't It is the blade ? try another blade May not be the one that you will use but just to see if the blade hole is bigger than the arbor ? I have one that is and the blade is usless Don't just bolt down the saw tell you find out why it is walking Mine i can turn it on with being bolted down and it is smooth Just my thought's


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

You should spend some time finding the vibration reason, you have a safety issue there too when anything moves in the middle of your cuts.


----------



## cfbrew2 (Apr 15, 2010)

If the saw is vibrating it will not last very long. It puts a stain on the bearings. I have never had a saw vibrate. Replace the blade to see if it stops, if not have the saw serviced as their is something wrong with it and it would be dangerous to keep using.


----------



## Cincinnati (May 5, 2010)

I went to a local tire store and got 3" squares of old tires when I needed to mount an enlarger to a wall. This effectively isolated the vibration from the A/C kicking on while exposing film or paper.

But if my miter saw required vibration isolation, I'd look at the saw or buy another brand.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> If the saw is vibrating severely, I'd look for missing or damaged teeth, a bent blade, or some other drive train issue. Somethings wrong if it's walkin' around the table. Computer mouse pads cut into squares and stacked will help to dampen some vibration. My miters saws are bolted to the workstation to keep them aligned with the extended fence for accuracy. What brand of saw and model? Have you tried a different blade yet? :blink: bill


I agree with Bill


----------



## thor54 (Jan 15, 2010)

you're no going to secure the vibration out of the saw. find the cause, likely the blade. If not the blade a new saw may be in order which is always a good thing.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

If the saw vibrates when off, not to worry...just leave the room quickly. Get a paranormal team of experts to document the event.

If it vibrates when on, it's likely due to a rotation problem, either the motor, arbor, or blade. One cause could be that the arbor nut doesn't tighten all the way, but seems to be tight. That happened to me once in 1995.


----------



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes find the source, of the vibration. Mine never vibrates. You have something wrong, and like someone said it wount last long, hard on the bearing. Find it or buy a New Miter Saw, Maybe try a different blade first.... Good luck and be safe....


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> If it vibrates when on, it's likely due to a rotation problem, either the motor, arbor, or blade. One cause could be that the arbor nut doesn't tighten all the way, but seems to be tight. That happened to me once in 1995.


 
I think that Mike hit the saw blade on the tooth...

Assuming it is not the blade...

You do have an arbor washer between the bolt head and the blade, right?

Is the hole in the arbor plugged with something preventing the bolt from seating completely?

Are you using a thin kerf (also a Table Saw) blade?

Finally, are you missing one or more of the contact points on armature? (Inside the motor, where the brushes ride on the spinning part.)


----------

